# Голоса, клавиши



## naudingas (6 Июн 2019)

Может кто смог бы прилсать схему ,какая клавиша какому голосу на плнке голосов, соответствует/ правая сторона / Спасибо.


----------



## ugly (6 Июн 2019)

Это у разных инструментов по-разному...


----------



## naudingas (6 Июн 2019)

акордеон Weltmeister stella


----------

